# epair and MAC addresses



## minimike (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello

If I create a epair device on FreeBSD, it's possible to set my custom MAC address? And could I do that with the /etc/rc.conf?

best regards
Darko Hojnik


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2010)

You can try setting the MAC address using the ifconfig(8) 'link' directive. If an epair device gets a random MAC address at boot-time no matter what you put in the ifconfig line in /etc/rc.conf (as happens with bridges), you may try an extra ifconfig line with 'alias0' appended, and put the separate link statement in there.


----------

